# Legendary Douche-bag GM tricks



## chefcomesback (Dec 21, 2013)

After reading the thread "biggest cowboy tricks" and some of Sachem Allison's GM's stuff I decided this deserves its own thread. There are lot of cowboys, shoemakers working in the kitchens with "years of experience " and yet I believe most of the shady stuff they do comes from bad training , lack of knowledge or they haven't seen it done any better. But when it comes to the shady stuff of GM's or owners I don't have even a tiny bit of sympathy. Yes I know if you look at the bigger picture they have more responsibility , they are doing it for company's good ,..... but over the years some of the stuff I have seen from GM's will put the shoemakers in shame. Let's have a start and have some ranting session... So what was the shadiest GM trick you witnesses?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 21, 2013)

I like it how when theyre supposed to help you shut down the restaurant and everyone else is gone but unfortunately GM has this huge list of things to do down stairs like vacuum seal and yatayatayata so youre stuck with a full dishpit, shutting down the kitchen, sweeping and washing the floors, taking out the trash and recycling, etc. He takes at least two smoke breaks, has to walk over to the restaurant next door to discuss important things with the GM there, smells like alcohol, and keeps on asking if youre done yet, or when youll be done. What a dickface. Thanks for sending everyone else home early because the numbers are high moron. I get stuck like this 4/10 days I work and while the lower paid guys are barely getting any hours, I get paid $3/hr more than them and get at least 10 hours a week OT. Doesnt make one bit of sense.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 21, 2013)

Here in OZ , hourly staff gets paid double on public holidays , so the day before public holiday I don't remember when I told the owner to close the restaurant for the public holiday. Entire area was a ghost town , there was no bookings for lunch (no dinner that day) .We had to have 2 servers and my part time chef they would get paid double minimum of 4 hours that day for possible table or non. So of course we are open and this guy decides at 1pm and tells me *send everybody home including floor staff and my part time chef* At 3 pm when I cleaned the kitchen by myself he says I have VIP group of 8 coming in , I need you to do your 7 course dinner degustation for them..:curse: So after sending 56 elaborate dishes (cooking ,serving ,clearing the table after each course,washing the dishes and the kitchen again I leave the kitchen at 7pm. He tells me it was great , we should do this again....:surrendar:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 21, 2013)

My brother and a friend of used to work at a VERY well known NYC restaurant where the gm and other front managers where blatantly stealing from the bus boys. The GM made over 100k and is steeling tips. My brother and my friend ended up leaving if it wasn't fixed. They ended up leaving. The GM is now in France with a warrant in the states.

At my restaurant I yelled at my bus boys for a year because I kept finding empty beers in the downstairs dry storage. It turned out it was the GM and he let them take the fall.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 21, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> My brother and a friend of used to work at a VERY well known NYC restaurant where the gm and other front managers where blatantly stealing from the bus boys. The GM made over 100k and is steeling tips. My brother and my friend ended up leaving if it wasn't fixed. They ended up leaving. The GM is now in France with a warrant in the states.
> 
> At my restaurant I yelled at my bus boys for a year because I kept finding empty beers in the downstairs dry storage. It turned out it was the GM and he let them take the fall.


making 100k+ and stealing from busboy? classy... I am glad it got sorted out for you


----------



## ecchef (Dec 21, 2013)

GM at my old job used to collect all the party tips, pool them, skim his share, then dole out what was left based on his mood. His own regular gratuity was over 1k/event. If there were good wines involved, he'd tell the staff to short pour and take home whatever was left unopened.


----------

